# Your quintessential study scores?



## elfman (Mar 9, 2019)

Just wondering what great works you all study or have studied in depth. I'm currently diving into the Planets. I know the suite well, but never looked at the score until now. (It arrived in the mail yesterday.)

I also own RK's Scheherazade and am influenced by his orchestration. Stravinsky is beginning to intrigue me these days as well.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 9, 2019)

those are all great scores to study for ideas and orchestration.

It's a good idea in general to get full-sized scores, instead of the "study score" which tends to be much smaller size and harder to read.

*Inexpensive scores:*
Debussy,
[edit: smacks forehead -- Ravel,]
Wagner,
Richard Strauss,
Stravinsky.

*More expensive:*
Jerry Goldsmith -- Total Recall
maybe Back to the Future by Alan Silvestri
(and others -- these are from Omni Music Publishing)

maybe Resphigi's "Pines of Rome?" -- been copied for orchestration a million times.

John Williams study scores -- be sure to check the arrangement as some of these are arranged for small or different ensembles (like wind quintet or something). If you want the full orchestral version be sure to look carefully at the description.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 9, 2019)

Well it's been a lifetime of study!

Götterdämmerung; Tristan und Isolde, Mahler symphonies 3, 6, and 9; Strauss Eine Alpensinfonie; Ben Hur; Planet of the Apes (there's only Goldsmith); Vertigo; LVB (all the mid to late works); J.S. Bach Brandenburg Concerti; Schumann String Quartets; Mozart Don Giovanni; Haydn String Quartets opps. 20-77; Alien; Dark Knight; Verdi La Traviata and Otello; Puccini Madame Butterfly, Coltrane Giant Steps (also the incredible "Countdown"); the Blue Max; and Schoenberg, Rozsa, and Bartók's String Quartets.

For Pop music (many aren't notated, I used my ears combined with fingers on the keyboard to help me study the ones that aren't): "Highway Star"; "War Pigs"; Emperor's "Acclamation of Bonds", Stevie Wonder's Songs in the Key of Life; It Took a Nation of Millions; Beatles; mid-60s Beach Boys, Sir Gershwin (he straddled the edge of Pop and Art music, certainly, amazing composer); Duke Ellington.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 9, 2019)

JohnG said:


> *More expensive:*
> Jerry Goldsmith -- Total Recall



OoooooOOOO!


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 9, 2019)

JohnG said:


> these are from Omni Music Publishing


Literally just completed my set yesterday. I haven't even had time to take the plastic off the most recent batch!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Mar 9, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Literally just completed my set yesterday. I haven't even had time to take the plastic off the most recent batch!


Anyone have Edward Scissorhands?


----------



## JohnG (Mar 9, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Anyone have Edward Scissorhands?



I read it was out of print.


----------



## Farkle (Mar 9, 2019)

elfman said:


> Just wondering what great works you all study or have studied in depth. I'm currently diving into the Planets. I know the suite well, but never looked at the score until now. (It arrived in the mail yesterday.)
> 
> I also own RK's Scheherazade and am influenced by his orchestration. Stravinsky is beginning to intrigue me these days as well.




I have a Big OL List of scores to analyze, but if I had to do "desert island", four scores, these are my four. (ranked from 1 to 4)

Ravel, Daphnis and Chloe
Stravinsky, The Rite of Spring
Copland, Appalachian Spring
Stravinsky, The Firebird Suite (1919 Suite)

Disclaimer: this all assumes you're comfortable reading a Beethoven, Mendellsohn, Wagner, and Rimsky-Korsakov Score. Ravel's stuff is deep and dense, as is Stravinsky's.

Mike


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 9, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Anyone have Edward Scissorhands?


Tim has taken it off the front page. I asked him about it a couple of weeks ago, and it sounds like the rights issues are insolvable at the moment.


----------



## patrick76 (Mar 9, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Anyone have Edward Scissorhands?


I just bought it from a VIC member! I have been waiting for a while for it to pop up. I also have a pdf scan of it, but it isn't great quality.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 10, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Literally just completed my set yesterday. I haven't even had time to take the plastic off the most recent batch!



Omg this is sooo cool.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Mar 10, 2019)

on a desert Island?...Ravel's Daphnis and Chloe complete and Stravinsky's Firebird.


----------



## JJP (Mar 10, 2019)

I think large chunks of that Wizard of Oz score ar transcribed, which is interesting.


----------

